# I'm back with some surprise news...



## Dream.A.Dream

Can't believe I'm actually typing this. 

I got a BFP last monday (8th June). I only tested to prove to my OH that I _wasn't_ pregnant so I almost fainted when I saw the second line. Since then I've taken about 10 more tests and it's slowly starting to seem more real.

Having trouble dating the pregnancy because I am about 99% sure of when conception occured but with me having irregular cycles the doctor said she still has to take my last period date so I won't really have an accurate due date until my first scan on the 17th July. 

xx


----------



## needausername

congrats!


----------



## baby.love

Welcome back & a huge congrats xxxx


----------



## Pops

:happydance: I am sooooooooooooooooooo happy for you hun!!!

xxx


----------



## teal

Congratulations to you!


----------



## etoya

Congrats!


----------



## bunnyg82

awww congratulations! x


----------



## polo_princess

awwww congrats :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: Huge congratulations!
x


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## jen1604

Oh my GOD!Katy I am so excited for you!!
Thats great news sweetie--huge congrats.Hooray we can be pregnancy buds even though you're a bit behind me....Wooooooop :happydance: xxx


----------



## hayley x

:dance: congratulations if you go by your dates your due the same day as me :) lol xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oooh so i am :) 

I wish i knew, it's kind of annoying not knowing where i'm actually up to! xx


----------



## willbamom1day

congrats to you


----------



## ~KACI~

Wow,congratulations hun x x


----------



## babystar

congrats :):):)


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!!!


----------



## TigerLady

:bunny: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :bunny:

:baby: :crib: :baby:


You know how over the moon I am for you, dear Katy!!!! :yipee:

I can't wait to follow you through all the way to the end -- and see a happy, healthy mum and baby!!! :dance:

HUGE :hugs: and loads of sticky, healthy :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Katy! 

Thats FANTASTIC NEWS! CONGRATS :yipee:

Have a super duper pregnancy! :dust:


----------



## Pyrrhic

congrats hun, and lovely to see you back :hugs:


----------



## alice&bump

congrats xx


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations sweetie!! xxxxx


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! :wohoo: So happy for you :D Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months :yipee: x


----------



## xLaurax

Welcome back hun and huge congrats :D xxx


----------



## overcomer79

congrats :)


----------



## ames_x

Thats great news! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations x


----------



## twiggy56

congratulations sweetie!!! I got my bfp on 8th of june too!!! woo preggo buddy!! 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: love the digi bfp too hun!! xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Welcome back!! I am so glad you are back :D :D We were wondering what you were up to :) Congrats!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Finally!!! :D Grace can have a toyboy lol x


----------



## SJK

congrats x


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## wantababybump

Ohmygosh! Congratulations!! :) Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:Congrats x x x


----------



## ALY

Congratulations and welcome back :hugs:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## helen1234

congratulations
x


----------



## tootsy1987

Huge congrats hunny! xx


----------



## dawny690

Awwww Katy thats fab news congratulations hun xxxxx


----------



## BBonBoard

Yay Congratulations


----------



## orange-sox

Congrats Katy :D :hugs:


----------



## Lauraaraa

Big Huuuugggeee Congrats! 

:hug:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations hun thats amazing news x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

congrats


----------



## emie

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## dippy dee

Huge congratulations!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Congratulations! :) xx


----------



## Lyrah

Omg congrats hun!!! What lovely news, I am so happy for you sweetie!!!:D


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats! :)


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hun x x


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: welcome back and huge congratulations xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks everyone. It means a lot to have your well wishes :) xx


----------



## Stephie 25

congrats hun


----------



## Alexas Mommy

wow! Congrats!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Congatulations that great news, have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## butterflies

I don't venture in here very often, but i'm so glad i did today! :yipee::headspin::dance: Congratulations honey!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hun thats fantastic

Lou
xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks everyone, means a lot to have people who are pleased about the news :) xx


----------



## lorrilou

welcome back hun and huge congrats. x


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## FEDup1981

Thats fab news!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats:)


----------



## Drazic<3

Im over the moon for you sweetheart, congratulations!
-x-


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

OMG hon, congratulations, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## ryder

congrats!!!


----------



## JennyLynn512

Congratulations!


----------



## alio

what fabulous news. have a healthy 9 months and enjoy it!!! xxx


----------



## MummyCarly

oh wow, Grats!!


----------

